# Habitation Air conditioning



## jack01 (Jan 24, 2008)

I am interested to know whether someone can advise me of their first hand experience of having an air conditioning unit fitted in the after sales market please.

I would prefer an under floor unit, but have been told that it can cause problems with damage to cupboards etc during the fitment. We had an overhead unit in our previous MH, but found it quite noisy.

Thanks in anticipation of assistance.
Phew
Jack01


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

We have a new Chic I57 with a factory fitted Dometic Vario air con. It wasn't fitted in the double floor space though, its been fitted under the van and the air intake and conditioned air brought back up through the floor. The vario system will work on 12v low output whilst on the move or 240 high 800--1200--2000 watt when on hook up. We chose this one because when we only have a low amp hook up we can still use the air con. As for the air distribution, thats through 2'' pipes boxed into the various cupboards. doesn't look to complex

Wobby

PM me with you tel no if you would like more info.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Air con*

Hi

I have the roof mounted version - a Dometic B2200 that can provide heating aswell as cooling. This was not fitted to the motorhome at build stage. I find the cooling to be efficient and also the noise levels are minimal unless operating on ful speed. The fan can operate at four speeds and when the air con was needed, I found level two to be acceptable.

Russell


----------



## GOVER (May 1, 2005)

I have a large German MH with an aftermarket Truma Frostair system mounted under the floor. Previously I had a Hymer S820 with aftermarket roof mounted Electrolux.

A lot is down to personal choice but these are the reasons I chose the underfloor system.

1 It is much more efficient and considerably quieter. I have 3 ducts into the van one fitted in the rear bedroom, one in the kitchen and one into the front lounge. The bedroom is super cool at night and quiet enough for light sleepers.

2 The system uses 4 amp max in France and does enables the use of other items before reaching the magic 6 Amp cut off which is not uncommon in the South.

3 It is much cleaner in general use, the filters and in the unit under the van and are much larger than overhead models. But easy to clean/replace.

4 The remote control is useful to change the settings whilst in bed.

5 There are no runs of water from the roof condenser, on long stays this would invariably be a nuisance running off into all sorts of places and finally wetting the awning carpet.

6 The is no loss of light, the electrolux was fitted over the kitchen area in the Hymer making it dark.

The pipes about 60mm diameter easily run through wardrobe and then in the top rear of wall lockers.


----------



## jack01 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello Gover

Thanks for that extremely useful info. can you tell me where you had it fitted please ? I have had a quote from Truma in Derby but they need to survey my MH before giving me a firm price. Their quote is reasonable, but I have a southbound journey of 350 miles just for an inspection and then have to make an appoitment to have the work carried out.

Thanks again
Jack01


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Correction to my previous post, mine is a Truma vario and not a Dometic.

Wobby


----------

